# Would you class him HENCH?



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats your thoughts and opinions?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Not as hench as milky


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

He has arms like gargantuan treetrunks.....

And legs like chinese noodles........


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

No he's a Dick

Milky do you care to share you opinion on his henchness


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

synthol in left arm???? Looks odd around inner bicep onto tricep area to me


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> synthol in left arm???? Looks odd around inner bicep onto tricep area to me


Who is this dude? Are there any other pictures of him with his top off or a back shot so we can see him properly?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Who is this dude? Are there any other pictures of him with his top off or a back shot so we can see him properly?


HOW CAN YOU ASK WHO HE IS? he is from www.gethench.co.uk clothing range.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

henched compared to me


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

That guy holding the dumbbell looks like he's just got a wif of his own protien fart lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I remember someone putting up the other day, you I think? In your link that same dude has some monster traps and his shoulders and arms do not look like synthol to me.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

in the pic of him in red he looks like that goonie uncle thingy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

His arms look oily as f*ck to me but im no expert in spotting synthol and site injected enhancers etc


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

His name is Tiny Iron, He's full of Synthol.

View attachment 63290


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

He has a wee pea head, bit like myself ffs thats why i never want to be that big because i will look like teh guy out of bettle juice


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

damn ugly though


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Why do p[eople even use syntnol, does it give any strength gains at all ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> His name is Tiny Iron, He's full of Synthol.
> 
> View attachment 63290


Cant believ people said he doesnt look like he used it, it was obvious even in the first pics of him

what a complete tool


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

FFS! Bumps and lumps a plenty, He looks like he just came outta chernobyl! :drool:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Id love to hit him a fcuking dig in teh head , he looks a mess IMO

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

..

/...

.

..

.

'

Id have to run like **** after i hit him thou because if that guy got his hands on me id be fcuked,lol


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

he is one deluded....5:15 that guy interviewing is a tool is well...telling him how wise he is and how clever he is....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He is too big on himself, he needs more humility.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

he reminds me of "whose on the throne tyrone" out of anuvahood LOL he is he the big guy at the end thats chasing him around/?


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

offo said:


> he reminds me of "whose on the throne tyrone" out of anuvahood LOL he is he the big guy at the end thats chasing him around/?


Yeah, he's the big guy who chases him at the end bruh.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, thats him in Annuvahood


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

cultivator said:


> Why do p[eople even use syntnol, does it give any strength gains at all ?


No


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

offo said:


> he is one deluded....5:15 that guy interviewing is a tool is well...telling him how wise he is and how clever he is....


I was watching and his body didn't look syntholed up in this vid as it did in the earlier photo, Ill have to check a couple of his training vids out if he has any out there? Nah anyone that loves themselves as much as this guy will have TONS of vids, photos, dolls and promotional stuff with his picture all over it lol. whoever was interviewing him sounded like the biggest brown nosing "man gherkin" sucker I've heard in a long time, fair enough as an interviewer you have to grease the wheels but pulling your pants down and bending over is a whole new ball game (pardon the pun) :thumbup1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1851031808/nm3303251


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Interviewer sounded a bit ignorant.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Whats he supposed to be "famous" for?

His arms it seems are bigger than his legs


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheers will check out vids tomorrow, I'm outta here gentlemen good night. :thumbup1:


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

What a fukking mess. complete pretender, look at his skinny legs pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Total and utter knob and rammed full of synthol. Shame he forgot about his legs though eh???? Fecking twat 

http://www.tinyiron.co.uk/

Tamer Hassan gives him a pasting in Dead Man Running... :wub:


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

I actually think my penis is thicker than his legs, although his arms are bigger than my legs. confused myself. he looks a bit like one of those pug dogs.


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Thats were i train on the right pic, fcuk knows who that is holding the weight?



Fat said:


> HOW CAN YOU ASK WHO HE IS? he is from www.gethench.co.uk clothing range.


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

That's Skepta on the right, not sure what he's got to do with this bloke.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

its his son.


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Geezer just looks wrong needs to let some air out of the biceps !


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Handing the weight off to someone doing some bench DB presses? He's surely not using it for anything himself.


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Whose that??



thehogester said:


> That's Skepta on the right, not sure what he's got to do with this bloke.


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

May be next year i try to press that weight ???

I train at that gym and not seen any one really press then db, only use is db rows.



mixerD1 said:


> Handing the weight off to someone doing some bench DB presses? He's surely not using it for anything himself.


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Skepta is a rapper, not amazingly popular but hes alright if your into your usual run of the mill music about how much money he has etc


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

gooner fc said:


> Whose that??


He's a terrible British Rapper.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

defo. that's actually the poster boy for people who use the word "hench"


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

love the bit where he's walking down the high street like he's just shat himself.

bless him. he walks like he's got big legs. must be that positive thinking thing - he's thinking he has big legs so one day he will have.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think the guy is a bit simple.

Apparently he is the 9th wonder of the world.......... Ok then. :whistling:

His is fairly big though at 6ft4


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

he looks like lou farigno's poo

but his legs look like peter crouch's


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Hench no, Tool yes!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

20st of pure muscle........pure synthanol more like.

watery mess. Does synthanol give strength gains?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> 20st of pure muscle........pure synthanol more like.
> 
> watery mess. *Does synthanol give strength gains?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Hackskii says no mate


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

therefore it is gospel.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

guy looks like a picnic bar, syntholled to the nines!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

hench? nah

****? yeah


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why do you think he didn't train his legs?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What is snythol guys a steroid or a implant type thing?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

@ Fat - He's not interested in doing so i suppose mate. He sure needs to keep'em covered up though! haha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat said:


> Why do you think he didn't train his legs?


You can't see them in a vest


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If anyone doesn't know what Synthol is, google Site Enhancement Oil. It basically stretches the muscle and swells it. Its used to good effect if sensible as it can help to bring up lagging body parts, works best in smaller muscles. Like anything, some muppets always use too much.

This guy is hench I suppose......but is being 'hench' a good thing?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> What is snythol guys a steroid or a implant type thing?


Site injection oil so i'd say implant type thing lol

A quick google

Synthol is a site injection oil which when injected into the muscle cavity ,it stretches the muscle fascia causing the muscle fibers to tear similar to a heavy workout.the oil fills the muscle from underneath the fibers,making it look bigger than it already is,perfect for a person who cannot gain any more size in biceps.though also in turn because the muscle tears like a hard workout,it forces the muscle fibers to grow back larger ,in turn causing better natural muscle growth.the oil eventually is absorbed by the body and in turn you have a huge natural looking muscle in its place.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

WTF "tiny iron"? great name if your a dwarf porn star:tongue:

But there again some ladies use silicon enhancement to get themselves papped on a red carpet, fair play to the bloke if he's living his own dream.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Did that guy from big brother have Synthol in his abs?


----------



## Airborne Shaun (Jun 20, 2011)

Big arms & traps but he has no chest, body is all out of proportion... He doesnt look good at all..... He should just die tryin'


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

He's not hench, he's a very naughty boy.

What a nob. Looks like he's gonna pop, he's got that much synthol inside him!

Also has a typical 'designer' attitude, I bet he is a wimp at home. :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

synthol has its place in bodybuilding, for balancing out unsymmetrical bodyparts in a subtle manner, not for injecting all over the place trying to 'get hench'


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

as much as i hate to critiscise someones pyshique (pot kettle scenario lol) he really does look a fool.

taken it way to far and he could of looked like someone off the front of a comic, but now he looks like someone off the front of a comic that has been dropped in a puddle


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> 20st of pure muscle........pure synthanol more like.
> 
> watery mess. Does synthanol give strength gains?


None at all. Its basically a mix of an oil, alcohol and a pain killer normally lidocaine (the dentists fave I believe). Stick it in and pump that muscle up! Nothing in there will do anything for strength, in fact it may do the reverse as you can end up with all sorts of issues from using it.

From Wiki: Sclerosing granulomas, pulmonary embolisms, nerve damage, infections, stroke, and the formation of oil-filled oleomas, cysts or ulcers in the muscle. Sesame oil is often used, which can cause allergic reactions such as vasculitis. An aesthetic issue is drooping of the muscle under gravity.

It would probably be safer to use gear and work out a bit harder... :lol:

Cheers

Diggy

(with some help from Wikipedia - so must be true)


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fat said:


> Did that guy from big brother have Synthol in his abs?


Nah, he had liposculpting. where they take out fat from very specific areas to create a shape. in his case that of abs, where really it was just sculpted fat. PMSL.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

He trains at body works in tottenham and he is a big guy In the flesh ain't gna lie.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

In my opinion, yes, he is a monster


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ! come on guys, I fell sorry for the guy, he has a chest like my 12 year old sister and that's can't be gud knowing that. ;-)


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The thing I don't understand is that he uses Synthol to get big physically which does not give you strength, so he still goes to the gym to workout. I think probably just to say in shape and get that strength he hasn't got.. So why not just do a proper cycle and gain both?

I'm guessing Synthol has no sides.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat said:


> I'm guessing Synthol has no sides.


It does.... Look at him and tell me it has no sides :rolleye:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> No he's a Dick
> 
> Milky do you care to share you opinion on his henchness


This

Plus the films i seen him in he just mumbles amd makes a fool of himself


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Fat said:


> The thing I don't understand is that he uses Synthol to get big physically which does not give you strength, so he still goes to the gym to workout. I think probably just to say in shape and get that strength he hasn't got.. So why not just do a proper cycle and gain both?
> 
> I'm guessing Synthol has no sides.


... i dont think you understand, he bodybuilds and obviously uses synthol alongside anabolics. There is no doubt he'd look 100x better without that stuff in him but he would still be Hench without.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hes got a face like a plate of dropped pies


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> hes got a face like a plate of dropped pies


what sort of pies?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> hes got a face like a plate of dropped pies


 :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> what sort of pies?


steak


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

A hench tool is only going to get the admiration of other tools, let em' have their fun.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> steak


lollll


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I dont know about him but I am Mighty Hench


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> Whats your thoughts and opinions?


No i would classify him as photoshopped by you lol... :innocent:

Edit: going by peoples reactions i'm guessing this fella actually looks like this in real life, could of swore that image was altered, my bad...

Someone teach him to squat and quick!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> steak


thats ok then


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> No i would classify him as photoshopped by you lol... :innocent:
> 
> Edit: going by peoples reactions i'm guessing this fella actually looks like this in real life, could of swore that image was altered, my bad...


He's real google tiny iron


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, now this is fighting talk.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

he sounds bout as thick as his arms are lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

He is kind of lopsided


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> He is kind of lopsided


as in having massive arms but no brain?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

He sounds a bit weird in that video madmuscles posted, is he trying to sound like Mr T but coming off as a retard? :whistling:

Big guy indeed but all out of proportion and synthonol lumps everywhere :no:


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Why does he have a golf ball in his mouth when he talks? first class bellend.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

He loves T-shirt training, bet he cant squat/dead row jack ****, synthol what a joker!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Mey said:


>


Biggest arms in the UK! What About the mighty Zack "KING" Kahn?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sk1nny said:


> That guy holding the dumbbell *looks like he's just got a wif of his own protien fart lol*


and is proud of it lol

the guy looks stupid, bloating arms and a face like a frog. Weird i know.

hench in my dictionary and around my way is some one big but with that solid look, hard muscle etc, built like a brick sh-t house, not a huge waterboy


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

WTF? What exactly was this video all about/ in aid of/point?

If there was an award for horrible embarrassing and unfunny videos surely this would be the undisputed world champion?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

cultivator said:


> He has a wee pea head


yea i was just thinking that.....he looks odd :thumbdown:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Some seriously bad acting, also may i add his chest is weasel!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

In the pictures at the start of this thread his delts ect look very weird shapes. He looks [email protected]


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

HE looks like that dude in that Danny Dyer film that get his **** kicked in an underground fight.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

The guy is a t it- buuuut has obvously had a goal..and achieved it he has appeared in quite a few films, recent one is anuva hood.. ok not hollywood, but he is earning money from looking like he does and getting everyone talking about him, which if he is marketing no publicity is bad publicity in this context, he is a freak and ok some dont like him particularly bbers but the layman on the street will of course think wow etc etc.

And synthol, has no sides, is pretty temporary and to achieve results like his- we are talking 10ml a day each site- normal shots are 2-3ml per site. I dont think people appreciate the sheer quantities you would have to take to look like that. No strength gains- but keep it up and you hqave far quicker results then a cycle ever would and if you dont mind looking stronger then you are.. crack on


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont see the point in this synthol malarky, you look a right tvvat and it looks nowt like actual muscle, it just makes ya look plain fookin odd!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Credit to him, hes making his money...but does he have to be a cvunt about it? Or is it just an act? Anyoen met him in real life, whats he like? :mellow:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

^( @ ticmike) far from it mate- the number of bodybuilders that have used it to huge affect- it is an awesome tool, but of course in the wrong hands, much like gear, you look a dick or act like on ( in the case of gear )


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Guy looks like a mess if u ask me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

LunaticSamurai said:


> HE looks like that dude in that Danny Dyer film that get his **** kicked in an underground fight.


Same guy.


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

He's always in body works tottenham

And he's always been a good laugh when iv been in, he actually don't look syntholed up in the flesh just one big bastard


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Really? -from the photo his delts look awful haha, nice sized biceps tho


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't slate him mate he's a good bloke doing his thing not my bag but the world would make a dull place if it didn't have some characters


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw him yesterday lol.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

hes not hench hes WENCH:cool:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fat said:


> I saw him yesterday lol.


Did he have gyno?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah, but he looks like **** cos hes a synthol warrior, wouldnt wanna look like that :/


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Did he have gyno?


Didn't look under his top lol


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Pause it at 3.06 in the vid of him in france. Hahaha


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

Just pure synthol, if you watch him train on YouTube he can't lift anything really...

In my honest opinion he's a complete dick


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He actually sounds mildly retarded.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm my apraisal is he looks like a knob.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Feck off good enough?

Moved up a couple of years i see.have some more red!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

seen it all now what a tool i would HATE to look anything like that just rediculous


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

cock.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Why would someone want to look like that??? :confused1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Like or Hate him he looks odd....what happens when he gets old...does the synthonol go away? Think i read it takes 10 years or so? :confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He is still marketable


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

hackskii said:


> He is still marketable


true he is in b-grade movies i think


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks a dick can I say that on here the *** lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

his shoulders are ****


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

He's a pure tit! I'd love to see his true strength and actual diet etc I bet it's absolute ****e!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just feck off man lol


----------

